

Dalendar blatantly rips off Awesomize landing page - emoray
http://tesdor.com/blog/?p=27

======
uptown
So let me get this straight. The complaint that Dalendar ripped off your other
site is posted on tesdor.com. Tesdor.com is registered to Raymond Barron
according to WhoIs information.

But look! Dalendar is also registered to Raymond Barron. So you've create a
fake complaint that another site that you apparently own is ripping off a
third site whose WhoIs registration info is masked by a proxy.

Nice try to generate fake buzz. Either way, both pages aren't interesting.

~~~
emoray
Not reckon? I thought the original was cool. Yes, kind of pointless and I
didn't give them my email, but cool!

------
andrewcooke
now that hn has pretty much jumped the shark, does anyone know of a good site
with smart, technical people and interesting discussions?

------
emoray
Although some of the surprises are different to be fair!

------
shefeerks
watch movie

------
shefeerks
whatch filim

